# Miniteich Bepflanzug



## perplexer1 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin noch ein ziemlicher Neuling und wollte mal fragen ob das mit der Bepflanzung so langt,oder ob da noch einiges mehr rein muss.
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Liebe Grüsse Timo

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3516-1-jpg.html


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Miniteich Bepflanzug*

Hallo Timo,
da muss noch neganze Portion mehr rein.

Zuerst solltest du die Pflanzen aber aus den Körben nehmen und die Teicherde abwaschen.

Sonst hast du bald ne riesig kltschgrüne Suppe  

Setz doch mal Wollgras ein;- das macht sich richtig schick  
(Hornkraut und Wasserpest als Unterwasserpflanzen nicht vergessen)


----------



## perplexer1 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Miniteich Bepflanzug*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Timo,
> da muss noch neganze Portion mehr rein.
> 
> Zuerst solltest du die Pflanzen aber aus den Körben nehmen und die Teicherde abwaschen.
> ...




ja ok Danke Thomas,werde gleich morgen noch welche dazu holen...
Und wie befestige ich die pflanzen dann ohne Korb??


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Miniteich Bepflanzug*

Ich würde bis zur 1. Pflazzone abpumpen und dann Spielzeugsand mit Kies aufbringen.

Dann pflanzen und ganz vorsichtig wieder auffüllen.

Die Trübung durch den Sand verschwindet von alleine wieder.
Also nicht ärgern;- das ist normal.

Wenn du Lehm hast, dann kannst du das mit dem Sand mischen.
Dasw wäre optimal.


----------



## perplexer1 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Miniteich Bepflanzug*

ok dann werde ich mich morgen gleich mal an die Arbeit machen 

Vielen Dank...........


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Miniteich Bepflanzug*

 ,
dann wird das schon.

Nur nicht ärgern, wenn das Wasser grün wird.

Das ist normal und es geht auch wieder weg :


----------

